# Sequels, Prequels & Tie-ins.



## Quokka (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok this one may have been done before and if it has we can let it sink to the murky depth of the back pages.

But if not, we're looking for the best, the worst, the just plain irrelevant of Hollywood add ons. Which movies took their story worlds in bold new directions and which ones re-gathered the cast (minus a notable exception) to re-do their same wacky adventure step by plagorising step? What shone, stunk, redeemed and died all in the one series? What are we begging for them_ not_ to make? 

And have any surpassed the original?

Seeing as I'm starting the thread I'll begin with a SFF theme (and steal the easy ones  ).

_Aliens_: Brilliant. Rather then try recreate the suspense and tension of the unseen threat, they brought our friend out into the open, made _it_ a _them_ and gave us a sci-fi classic so good I can almost forgive Cameron for that other one about the leaky boat.

_Highlander 2_: Mention of _H2_ in another thread is what made me think of this idea and there's an obvious lesson to be learned here. A movie whos tag line is_ 'There can be only one'..._ Doesn't need a sequel  

And finally gather around kiddies for another instalment of _Quokka's, you would be thankful if only it was good enough to be called pointless, Trivia._

Anyone remember the He-man dolls (sorry action figures) and adverts (sorry cartoons) which lead to the 80's movie_ Masters of the Universe, _which starred Dolph Lundgren as He-Man? Well a script for the sequel was written but the movie flopped, the cartoon and marketing was winding down and it got shelved, to be later rewritten as the Jean Claude Van Damn movie _Cyborg _but it is apparently sometimes referred to in US tv showings as_ Masters of the Universe 2: The Cyborg_. I wonder if any fans of the cartoon have sat down upon reading the tv guide to think, What the...?


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 4, 2006)

Quokka said:
			
		

> _._
> 
> Anyone remember the He-man dolls (sorry action figures) and adverts (sorry cartoons) which lead to the 80's movie_ Masters of the Universe, _which starred Dolph Lundgren as He-Man? Well a script for the sequel was written but the movie flopped, the cartoon and marketing was winding down and it got shelved, to be later rewritten as the Jean Claude Van Damn movie _Cyborg _but it is apparently sometimes referred to in US tv showings as_ Masters of the Universe 2: The Cyborg_. I wonder if any fans of the cartoon have sat down upon reading the tv guide to think, What the...?


 
really thats mad I did like the themes in cyborg I think it would do well out of a update the whole pirates and pirate killers I think they called themselves swingers

I may be murdered for this but, a goodish films in its own right but as a sequel the two matrix films, turned the matrix from a interesting concept and ground breaking action/ sci fi movie into just another action movie, my soul be banished to the firey pits of hell for saying it but its true left me feeling fully unsatified


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 5, 2006)

Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> my soul be banished to the firey pits of hell for saying it but its true left me feeling fully unsatified



Well, you won't be going alone, if that's all it takes. Those sequels played as if  written by some marketing department drone. (God help me, I know what I'm talking about— I *am* a marketing department drone)


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 5, 2006)

Thirded.


----------



## Quokka (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll be basting alongside you all then. There were parts of the sequels I liked, mainly individual scenes but I think the Matrix was a bit like Highlander (though maybe not to the same extend) in that it just didnt need a sequel.

The other thing that bugged me was how simplistic some of the imagery became, the keymaster for one.


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 5, 2006)

I've only really like sequels where the characters and maybe even the stories had originated in another medium. the first seven or eight _James Bond_ movies were based on Ian Flemings books that were already established as a series. The _Star Trek_ movies where based on successful television series' with established characters and a solid following. A really good original movie is usually complete in and of itself. Leaving _the Matrix_ with Neo saying that it wasn't over would have been a great time to leave the rest to our imagination.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 5, 2006)

I suppose my soul should have been banished long ago because the original Matrix left me cold. The idea was good, I just didn't like the execution of the idea. Sure, flame me. Might as well. I liked Howard the Duck too :-0

And of course, I'm fond of the HP movies - thinking about it, I'd probably have liked them (though not as well) if I hadn't read the books. It seems (though this is terribly hard to prove and has no basis in actual fact) that when sequels are made as a continuation and at the same time as the original, that they work better.

Highlander definitely should have been 'only one'. Though I quite enjoyed the tv series, it going off sort of in a different direction with a really hot lead didn't hurt.

Now, Ghostbusters 1&2 weren't bad but they were meant to be silly movies to begin with.

Indiana Jones would have been much better had they been made closer together (1&2 good, 3 not hateful but could have been better). Goodness only knows what IV will look like after all of these years (yep, they're still thinkin' on it).

Star Wars should have been left alone.

I don't think I've seen a children's cartoon inspired movie that was any good. Pokemon, Care Bears, Power Rangers...ugh. O course, those are just baskets hung out for the congregation to place its money into...

One that went the other way around comes to mind, The Pink Panther. Good movie spawns good cartoon. Of course, it then went to pot and now they've got Steve Martin in on it.


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 5, 2006)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Star Wars should have been left alone.


 
Left alone with the original, or with the original trilogy? IMO a world without Empire Strikes Back would be a lesser place! I agree things went downhill after that. 

I know some think Terminator 2 is better than the Terminator (although I disagree), but T3 was plain rubbish. 

Now it's bugging me, what's the film/show where they're in class discussing sequels that are better than the original. I should know, but can't remember now and it's going to annoy me all day!


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 5, 2006)

You know, this thread is _okay,_ but it's not really going anywhere. I bet the next thread about sequels is going to be really great, with lots of banter and enthusiasm. I can't wait for that thread.


----------



## roddglenn (Apr 5, 2006)

Starship Troopers 2 - that was truly awful.  I liked the comic-book style of the first one, but 2 was just plain pants.

Highlander 2 just should never be spoken of.  

Dog Soldiers 2 really shouldn't be made either.  Not seen it yet, but Dog Soldiers was excellent, so they REALLY shouldn't make a sequel.

on the other hand, Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey was really good.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

The Iceage sequal is OKish, not as good as one, but enjoyable.


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Apr 5, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> You know, this thread is _okay,_ but it's not really going anywhere. I bet the next thread about sequels is going to be really great, with lots of banter and enthusiasm. I can't wait for that thread.


 
I think the next thread will just be a collection of cliches and catchphrases from this thread.  With twice the action!


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 5, 2006)

YOSSARIAN said:
			
		

> I think the next thread will just be a collection of cliches and catchphrases from this thread.  With twice the action!



Yeah, and there'll probably be a new contributor, whose unusual posting may indicate hidden motives. Is he really who he seems?


----------



## roddglenn (Apr 5, 2006)

lol or completely blow any mysticism that was carefully built up in this thread...


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Apr 5, 2006)

This thread is not as funny as _Beverly Hills Cop_, but it is funnier than _Beverly Hills Cop_ 2 & 3.  _Rocky-_Academy Award winner.  _Rocky II-V - _not so much...
_Rocky V _is funnier than _Beverly Hills Cop_ 2 & 3.


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 5, 2006)

Speaking of Eddie Murphy, what about _48 More Hours_ ? Now THAT was an adventure in crapulence. It's amazing how low people will stoop for a lousy few million bucks.

Typical cop partner formula: At first they can't stand one another, but they become fast friends by the end. Magically, at the beginning of the sequel, they can't stand one another again, but by the end…

Uh-oh, those bakshicramps are coming back…


----------



## Quokka (Apr 5, 2006)

How's this for a nightmare to leave you screaming. You turn up to your friends house for a movie marathon Friday, their choice this time round. There's pizza, drinks and _Speed 2_, _Grease 2_ and _Blues brothers 2000_...... oh the pain!

_The Whole Ten Yards_ really disapointed me, mainly because the first one was one of those movies where I hired it not expecting too much and then throughily enjoyed it.

Maybe it's not Academy award winning cinema I gotta say I enjoyed _Robocop 2._


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Apr 5, 2006)

_Speed 2, Grease 2, Blues Brothers 2000-*The Unholy Trinity!*_

_Robocop 2 kicked ass..._


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 5, 2006)

Ya think Steve Martin is up to taking on multiple roles for _The Return of Doctor Strangelove_ ?


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Apr 5, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Ya think Steve Martin is up to taking on multiple roles for _The Return of Doctor Strangelove_ ?


 
Is this movie really being made?


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 6, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Ya think Steve Martin is up to taking on multiple roles for _The Return of Doctor Strangelove_ ?


 
It would be hard to even think about a movie that could follow Dr. Strangelove. It was a masterpiece with wonderful acting and brilliant writing. 
[_There's no fighting in here. This is the War Room_.]


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 6, 2006)

YOSSARIAN said:
			
		

> Is (The Return of Doctor Strangelove) really being made?



Nah, I'm just saying if you're crazy enough to try to reprise a Peter Sellers role at all, you'd probably consider taking a run at the Holy Grail.

This is implying that Dr. Strangelove is the ultimate achievement in black comedy, NOT that there is an impending remake of Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion - I meant the original Star Wars trilogy should have been left alone.  Jedi wasn't great but that set is much better than the second set.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 6, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm just saying if you're crazy enough to try to reprise a Peter Sellers role at all, you'd probably consider taking a run at the Holy Grail.
> 
> This is implying that Dr. Strangelove is the ultimate achievement in black comedy, NOT that there is an impending remake of Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


They're remaking Monty Python and The Holy Grail??!!
Just kidding


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 6, 2006)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> They're remaking Monty Python and The Holy Grail??!!



Yeah, with the cast of Friends, and featuring Adam Sandler as Tim the Enchanter.


----------



## Quokka (Apr 6, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm just saying if you're crazy enough to try to reprise a Peter Sellers role at all, you'd probably consider taking a run at the Holy Grail.
> 
> This is implying that Dr. Strangelove is the ultimate achievement in black comedy, NOT that there is an impending remake of Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


 
Taking a slight detour into the written word... That reminded me of Catch 22, the ultimate literary achievement in black comedy. Has anyone read Joseph Heller's sequel _Closing Time_? I have NEVER been so disappointed in book. 

I didn't mind the story line that followed _Dune_ but the books always read like sequels rather than extending a story arc/ series_._


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Apr 6, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm just saying if you're crazy enough to try to reprise a Peter Sellers role at all, you'd probably consider taking a run at the Holy Grail.
> 
> This is implying that Dr. Strangelove is the ultimate achievement in black comedy, NOT that there is an impending remake of Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


 
I assumed you were joking, but I can't put anything past the modern-day Hollywood geniuses.

By the way, there is an awesome sequel being made right now:_Schindler's List 2:Let's Get This Party Started! _(Bonus points for anyone who knows where I stole that joke.)

I have to go to school and fail a test now. Peace.


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Apr 6, 2006)

Quokka said:
			
		

> Taking a slight detour into the written word... That reminded me of Catch 22, the ultimate literary achievement in black comedy. Has anyone read Joseph Heller's sequel _Closing Time_? I have NEVER been so disappointed in book.
> 
> I didn't mind the story line that followed _Dune_ but the books always read like sequels rather than extending a story arc/ series_._


 
I've never read Catch-22. What's that about?  Gotta go.


----------



## Quokka (Apr 6, 2006)

YOSSARIAN said:
			
		

> I've never read Catch-22. What's that about? Gotta go.


 
And your username was what... passed down through the generations?

By the way _you live_


----------



## Niolani (Apr 7, 2006)

Locksmith said:
			
		

> Left alone with the original, or with the original trilogy? IMO a world without Empire Strikes Back would be a lesser place! I agree things went downhill after that.
> 
> I know some think Terminator 2 is better than the Terminator (although I disagree), but T3 was plain rubbish.
> 
> Now it's bugging me, what's the film/show where they're in class discussing sequels that are better than the original. I should know, but can't remember now and it's going to annoy me all day!


 
 I belive it was Scream 2.


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 8, 2006)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Sorry for the confusion - I meant the original Star Wars trilogy should have been left alone. Jedi wasn't great but that set is much better than the second set.


 
Finally,  someone who agrees with me that Episodes 1-3 should have remained as the mysterious "backstory". The acting was horrible. The stars were uncharismatic and we knew how it was going to end.


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 8, 2006)

Everyone agrees with you. Everyone in the whole world.


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 8, 2006)

GrownUp said:
			
		

> Everyone agrees with you. Everyone in the whole world.


 
A lot of people (not of my generation) adore Princess Amidala and Anakin Skywalker.


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 8, 2006)

Then clearly those people are not in the world.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 9, 2006)

and should suffer a painful demise


----------



## jackokent (Apr 9, 2006)

I think someone mentioned Grease 2. That film was so bad it was almost good. The songs were truelly inspirationally appalling. I am haunted by the imortal song line 
"Whose that guy, the one on the cycle?
What would they, if they knew it was Micheal" 

Pure genius!

But for me the worst sequal run has to be the Jaw's saga. Just why???


----------

